# Night time Snookin and other related mishaps 2-9-11



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Its been 3 weeks or so since I went out at night, so I had to go. I got to the dock and as I launched, my dockline caught on one of the rods and hooked it, picked it up and the rod sank to the bottom of the ramp... I had no flashlight :-/... couldnt find it... 

I looked up and there was  a 16-17 foot boat being paddled back to the dock so I deployed the TM and went and got them. Lucky for me, they had a 12 volt Qbeam that located my rod and I hooked it with the handle of my stickit pin!! 
Took the rod and reel into the bathroom and rinsed it in the sink(also took it apart when I got home) :

The tide was sickly low and I knew I was gonna have a bad time... First spot-nothing- second spot-no current 1 foot of water, I got 1 cast and no fish and they spooked!!! :

Third spot- light was OFFFFFF

Made a run, pulled up, 1 cast, 1 fish!! The fish was small, only 15-16 inches I think.Got a little something going, anyway.

Fished a while, got another spot, 1 cast got pulled int the pilings, drag was too loose, lost a brand new lure. 

Reset , retie and fish a few more spots but not much. Go to my new favorite spot and catch 2 fish back to back with a total of 3 casts at the spot. 

I was very rusty and did more than my share of catching docks and not fish as well, on the bright side, I did get a brand new Catch 2000 from a dock while untangling mine!!

I was so crazed at the end of the night, I had a nice strike, I set up so hard that I shot the lure out of the water and it went zipping by me./. :-[.
I ended the night with 4 fish, about 16, 24, 24, 26. I took a timer pic but the flash didnt fire so I have no pics from this trip.


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

Sounds like a adventurous night at least you caught some fish. What part of florida were you fishing?


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I was fishing in my home town of Lantana, just sout of WPB. I fixed my profile, now it says Lantana....


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Interesting story and you caught a few at least. Certainly beats not going!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i left that area about 18 years ago after depleting the snook population ;D sounds like its on the rebound


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

With the slot size and no keep bizness, theres no danger of depleting the stocks anymore...


Heres a slot fish from 2 months or so ago









Heres my kid with his first back about 5 months ago


----------

